# Soft Spot In Floor



## Markh1 (Sep 11, 2005)

My 2003 26RS has developed a soft spot in the floor around the floor vent outside the bathroom door.

The floor has always had a little give to it in this area since we purchased used 2 years ago, which we chalked up to the location of the floor vent. However, this weekend it appears that the spot has gotten a little larger (about 18" in diameter). The floor noticably sinks when I walk over it.

On a 26RS, this area is the most walked on section of the entire trailer, being right inside the front door, just outside the bathroom and between the kitchen/dinette area and the bunkhouse. I push 300 lbs so I'm not sure if this is just a weak spot that is getting a workout, or if I have real trouble.

My first thought is a water leak as this area is close to the shower drain. I'm going to open up the bottom and poke around when I get the trailer back home. Has anyone opened up the bottom of a 26RS before? Any advice? Does anyone know the configuration/location of the tanks on this model?

Also, if I can access the affected area, what do you guys think of the possibility of successfully reinforcing the floor from the bottom? Has anyone done this before?

In doing a search of previous posts, I noted that Hurricane Plumber had a sinking spot problem, which lead to the discovery of water damage. However, the thread ran out before he revealed the ultimate fix (repair or trade up to new trailer). Plumber, what did you end up doing?

As always, any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

If you run your hand over the area can you feel lumps/bumps under the vinyl? The floor deckings is just a brand of OSB which is just wood chips combined with adhesives and resins. On my floor when water got under the vinyl caused the floor to be lumpy.


----------



## Markh1 (Sep 11, 2005)

FraTra said:


> If you run your hand over the area can you feel lumps/bumps under the vinyl? The floor deckings is just a brand of OSB which is just wood chips combined with adhesives and resins. On my floor when water got under the vinyl caused the floor to be lumpy.


No lumps or bumps. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

It sounds as if there could be a little moisture in the floor.

Scott


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Markh1 said:


> Has anyone opened up the bottom of a 26RS before? Any advice? Does anyone know the configuration/location of the tanks on this model?


I've been under there to repair a disconnected blank tank flush hose. I'll try to dig up a picture I took of this area and post it. I'd be more definitive, but in thinking about how I got access to the black tank (from the street side, strangely) I'm not sure I know how the heating duct runs. Hopefully the picture will tell all.

In the meanwhile, you might try searching the forum for 26RS blank tank flush installations, as you may find a better description and/or a picture.

Ed


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

I have dropped the belly cover completly and there is no easy access to the floor from under. There is a sub floor that the duct work sits on. To get at the TT floor from the underside you would have to drop the belly then all the plumbing and wiring. No easy task. I think it would be easier to pull up the vinyl and reinforce from the top.

Jared


----------



## Markh1 (Sep 11, 2005)

LarryTheOutback said:


> Has anyone opened up the bottom of a 26RS before? Any advice? Does anyone know the configuration/location of the tanks on this model?


I've been under there to repair a disconnected blank tank flush hose. I'll try to dig up a picture I took of this area and post it. I'd be more definitive, but in thinking about how I got access to the black tank (from the street side, strangely) I'm not sure I know how the heating duct runs. Hopefully the picture will tell all.

In the meanwhile, you might try searching the forum for 26RS blank tank flush installations, as you may find a better description and/or a picture.

Ed
[/quote]

Thanks.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Can't be done from underneath the outback. The floor has a heavy layer of OSB on the floor, then 1 1/2" of foam, and last is a layer of 1/4" plywood or luan. Then they put a fabric vapor barrier over all the wood.
If the wood is giving way then you are talking major work. To do it right you would have to remove the bad section and replace it with new wood, then replace the flooring. The other option would be to go over all the flooring with some new hardwood or pergo type flooring. This may be the easier way to go and should build up the floor and stop the give when you walk on it. Good luck, Kirk


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sorry to hear about this problem. I would attack it from inside the Outback. Flooring isn't that hard to replace and then you will know you got all the mositure out. You don't want any to stick around and have the portential to start mold growth.Sorry to hear about this problem. I would attack it from inside the Outback. Flooring isn't that hard to replace and then you will know you got all the moisture out. You don't want any to stick around and have the potential to start mold growth.


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Markh1,

Our 2003 21RS has also developed "soft" floors, seems like starting near the heater vent opening. I cannot find any reason, no moisture, etc. Looks like the foam is delaminating from the floor and just moving instead of being a structural sandwich. We are ignoring it for now, but I heard somewhere the floor was warrantied for 10 years, but I don't know what I would do if I had the flooring, as it is a big project to replace.

Does anyone else have this issue? Is it just on the Liteway/Keystone 2003's?

Dave


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Not Yet said:


> I have dropped the belly cover completly and there is no easy access to the floor from under. There is a sub floor that the duct work sits on.


And sure enough that's why my pictures showed too.

Let us know what you find out.

Ed


----------



## Markh1 (Sep 11, 2005)

I will bring the Outback home from the ranch on January 15 and will investigate the issue further.

Thank you all very much for the advice and comments. I really appreciate the help.

I will report back on my findings and hopefully, the solution.

Thanks again.


----------

